# Vista Lock-up



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

your first problem is.... it's vista! 

DM


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

DM, No doubt.

Unfortunately that's where we will all eventually end up if we want to use Windows. And I'm to old to change to another system and start learning all over again.

When I bought this system from Dell a year ago it came with a Dell modified version of Vista. I took it to my local computer shop after a week and asked them to remove Vista and install XP. They convinced me to try a clean install of Vista which would remove all the Dell pop-up crap and if I didn't like it they would install the XP for me.
Well, that was a year ago and this is the first problem I've had so that's not to bad.
I don't have Norton or Macfee for security. I use Windows Live Onecare and avast. To date I've had no issues relating to system security.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

www.avast.com good for you, it's the best i've found for free!! my daughter has vista on her laptop and hates it. i'm about ready to redo it with my (already tweaked and reburned by me for easy and correct install) copy of XPCP for sure. it's too bad MS releases OSs before they're ready......

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> www.avast.com good for you, it's the best i've found for free!! my daughter has vista on her laptop and hates it. i'm about ready to redo it with my (already tweaked and reburned by me for easy and correct install) copy of XPCP for sure. it's too bad MS releases OSs before they're ready......
> 
> DM



You know how you can select a different hul by pressing "F5" in the windows xp setup? Do you know if there is an option like that in windows vista setup?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It shouldn't be Java causing your problems. Some things on this site require Java to work but you can browse the whole site without it. Just in case, uninstall any old versions of Java via add/remove or whatever it's called in Vista. go to www.java.com and download the latest version there. I'd personally try a different browser like Firefox and see if your issues disappear.


----------

